# 1982 Mako 224 resto-mod



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The goal. Take a capable old boat, clean up, refinish, and optimize it for fly fishing open water (AJs, Tarpon, Bonita, Mahi) without having to run as soon as the breeze kicks up. No bow rails, no T-top, no windshield, clean low profile console. I don't expect it'll get a lot of interest in this forum, but I'm hoping by writing this down and creating a thread it'll help me continue to stay the course and see this thing through, as I do really love the boat.

Ok, so this idea/saga started back in 2011 with the boat being bought spring of 2013. Bought the boat from a good friend (yes we're still good friends). Since I've had it the boat it has had long periods of sitting, feverish work, more long periods of sitting, setbacks, mistakes, typical boat project stuff etc...etc. I have now decided I don't need it perfect, just want it decent and done. Hopefully before/by the middle of tarpon season in N. FL this year.

What I really love about these old boats is how solid they are built, the sheer line, and overall seakeeping ability, for a boat that's a breath under 23', the 224 is one salty bastard. 20° at the stern, sharp V and plenty of flair up front. Front deck is all one level (raised higher than the cockpit) without the U shape seating most boats have.

Here's where I am currently.
Structurally the boat is very sound. Solid dry transom, solid decks, I've made superficial glass repairs here and there. Still have some spider cracking to repair. Merc 250 with newer power head. Tank was removed, discovered it had been replaced previously, pressure checked, epoxied and re installed. T-top removed, bow rails removed. Bottom paint stripped and replaced with white VC performance, hull was painted awlgrip seafoam green. Interior awlgrip Matterhorn white but had some sort of coating failure and the paint never properly cured, still in process of removing. Using some gelcoat and environment friendly stuff called back to nature. Works really well but chemically stripping paint is always a bitch, unfortunately it's the only option. The paint is too hard to scrape and too soft to sand. Rewire entire boat, still in process. Replace bilge access hatch, old removed, new on order. Console electronics removed from top, to be replaced by flush mount. Console will have teak trim added to upper edge. All other teak trim has been refinished, reinstall pending paint. Floors will be cream kiwigrip pending paint. Bow will have all flush mount hardware to prevent line fouling.

Will try to post pics soon from oldest to newest.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 7129

View attachment 7126

View attachment 7127

View attachment 7128

View attachment 7130


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 7131
View attachment 7132

View attachment 7133

View attachment 7134

View attachment 7135


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 7136

View attachment 7137

View attachment 7138

View attachment 7139

View attachment 7140


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks sexy. Any thoughts on enclosing that transom?

Good call on removing the T top and rails.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

MooreMiller said:


> Looks sexy. Any thoughts on enclosing that transom?
> 
> Good call on removing the T top and rails.


Yeah I have gone back and forth on that many times. I finally decided that I will probably eventually do it when the transom needs attention. When that day comes it'll also be getting a bracket, and having the tank shifted forward to offset the bracket. These boats squat if you add the bracket without shifting some weight fwd.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 7143

View attachment 7144


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad had a 78 Mako 224 that I grew up on. I still haven't forgiven him for selling that boat. Keep this thread updated; it's bringing back a lot of memories.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> My dad had a 78 Mako 224 that I grew up on. I still haven't forgiven him for selling that boat. Keep this thread updated; it's bringing back a lot of memories.


I'll try, I've got some more pics to post showing it in its current state. 
Unfortunately there's going to be another dead period for about 3 months starting next week, I have to go back to the upper Midwest for a project. Maybe I'll post updates of stuff I buy and ideas I have to get input. There's a lot of knowledge on this site.

Hey @yobata, figured I'd tag you. I'm gonna need input from some of you guys as I progress.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

love a good rebuild! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

MY BIL has an older mako and we use it for the same purpose. His mako has a different cap but He had a casting platform fab'd up that fits on the bow. I'll post a pic as soon as I can find it


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 7158
View attachment 7157


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have considered building something for the front but had planned on it being the same height as the step/seat over the anchor locker. 
UPS came today. My tabs are fine but the switch/control box only works in one direction on the stbd side.
View attachment 7167


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Spent the bulk of my day straightening up my barn. So now it looks like Fred Sanford is just moving in rather than a full time resident. Got a little work done in the bilge. Pumps, hoses, and wiring will be removed soon and I'll be getting the rest of the first coat completed. 

View attachment 7188
View attachment 7189

View attachment 7190

View attachment 7191


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

These are somewhat recent pictures of the current state of the boat, and the interior paint removal. 
Pardon the huge mess, I'm also in the process of converting my barn to a second garage/shop.
View attachment 7192
View attachment 7193
View attachment 7194
View attachment 7195
View attachment 7196


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a great project. Only thing I'd suggest you do different is to get rid of all the teak. It looks great in your shed and for the first couple of months after it's been cleaned/oiled but later.....yuck. I've done 3 restorations and I swear I'll never put teak on any exposed areas again.

Take a look at what Dragonfly Boatworks is doing with their coatings department...very trick. They can give you any color or pattern in a UV stable coating....could look cool.

http://www.dragonflycoatings.com/Welcome.html


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Looks like a great project. Only thing I'd suggest you do different is to get rid of all the teak. It looks great in your shed and for the first couple of months after it's been cleaned/oiled but later.....yuck. I've done 3 restorations and I swear I'll never put teak on any exposed areas again.
> 
> Take a look at what Dragonfly Boatworks is doing with their coatings department...very trick. They can give you any color or pattern in a UV stable coating....could look cool.
> 
> http://www.dragonflycoatings.com/Welcome.html


Thanks. Appreciate the info.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

great looking project!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> great looking project!


Thanks it's been a long long road, I'm hoping to have it at least ready to fish (if not complete, before the end of tarpon season). Looking fwd to seeing your Aqua. project.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

im posting now, photobucket has decided to quit working for the moment though


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> These are somewhat recent pictures of the current state of the boat, and the interior paint removal.
> Pardon the huge mess, I'm also in the process of converting my barn to a second garage/shop.
> View attachment 7192
> View attachment 7193
> ...


Is that 30 Yammer a 15in shaft??? 

Great looking project by the way. That is such a versatile boat for the forgotten coast.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Is that 30 Yammer a 15in shaft???
> 
> Great looking project by the way. That is such a versatile boat for the forgotten coast.


Yes it is. 3 cyl. Turns 17 this year. Had it on my hunting boat this.... http://www.microskiff.com/threads/sold-2001-13-welded-hunting-skiff-sold.41735/
View attachment 7401

View attachment 7402


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good plan using the wave crusher to get to the big swimmers. I have a friend with a Mako 20 he bought new in 1976. Mako's and Whaler's are the about the only sea worthy outboard survivors out of 70's/80's era. Not sure about the big Merc. Don't leave sight of land.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Back home in FL. Ready to get started back on the project.

Had some deliveries when I was up North working. Mostly safety stuff.
Pop up for the bow, high water alarm, secondary bilge pump, float switch.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Today I pulled all new wire from the console to the bilge (not fast or easy). Replaced and re-terminated all the switches in the switch panel. Traced down the remaining old wires, labeled, then cut off and eliminated the old fuse/buss. I've never really liked the idea of a hinged console before I started this project, after today I'm really really happy I didn't have to spend multiple hours on my back and working overhead. Still have a long way to go but here are a few pics of the carnage so far.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

All of the paint is now stripped, with the exception of the console seat hatch, and the splash well. Removed the storage box from the console and will be flush mounting a bottom machine/gps.
Progress has been slower due to fishing, when the weather is nice. So the next few days should be good for the boat project. Including a couple recent fish pics for variety, since, let's face it stripping paint isn't interesting.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Also had a delivery this week. 4 new rod holders, and the new rub rail, and compass.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Late yesterday evening I broke a shift control cable while trying to force it when I had (unbeknownst to me) got it on a bind during some of my wire pulling. The jacket separated from the end sleeve. So I did a little research last night, located one and spent the first half of today fixing that. Second half of the day was rewiring and reinstalling the trim tabs. The control box and switch are wired in (for testing purposes) but not in the final mounting location. Early on in the project in a fit of frustration I cut the wires to the tabs, causing myself a good bit more work opening the cylinders and re-terminating the wires. Pro-tip don't be like me, when you're frustrated, grab a beer, not the side cutters.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Installed and wired the primary and backup bilge pump, new float switch, and rewired the old baitwell pump. Will be installing new hoses on the pumps. Worked on terminating wires at the fuse panel. 

I cut the wire for the bow light that was in a bind but still can't extract it from the chase. Not sure what my solution for the bow light wire will be just yet.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice. Once I get my East Cape sold, I want to start on my 241.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> Nice. Once I get my East Cape sold, I want to start on my 241.


241 is a really nice boat, probably one of the saltiest boats in it's class. My good friend has a 251, similar specs but they don't hold as much fuel as the 241.
Start a thread about it!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

mine is the deluxe model. 
so the fuel tank isn't big. want to remove all the analog gauges and flush mount electronics in its place, replace the canvas t-top, all wiring and pumps, remove the bow rail. And repower. and eventually remove the antifoul.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Got all the pumps plumbed today. Installed the thru-hull for my second bilge pump. Terminated a couple more wires. Also received a delivery of new hinges.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Like ....following


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I dig the concept -- I had an old Mako 21 just briefly, but it was too much of a project for me at the time. Looking forward to seeing this come along!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Got all the pumps plumbed today. Installed the thru-hull for my second bilge pump. Terminated a couple more wires. Also received a delivery of new hinges.
> View attachment 11384
> 
> View attachment 11385
> ...


Looking good. 

Always a great idea to Double Clamp every hose that connects to ANY thru-hull fitting!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Update.
Weather (humidity) had really hampered progress for a while, it's hard for me to stay home and not fish (when the weather is good for painting, it's usually good for Tarpon, {Tarpon wins}). Finally got some primer and top coat on the topsides, and primer and nonskid on the interior. Still need second coat of non skid on the rear floor. Worked some more on the wiring, epoxied old screw/bolt holes. Non skid down on some of the hatches. Installed the rub rail. I decided I would do an old school rope insert in the rub rail, instead of the black rubber it came with, because I think it looks nicer. After I started, I realized why you don't see these as much anymore, what a pain in the ass. It's done and the rope is tight and solid as a rock but man was it time consuming.

Still to do, hopefully soon....
Mount rod holders, mount step pads, hook up to main gas tank, more paint, install hinges, install cleats, install keel guard, and a good bit more I'm forgetting but it's getting there.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great! Keep it up


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I ran the boat for a short time, day before yesterday. Ran it about 15 mi, it has a small fuel issue, I'm suspecting the primer bubble, or the fuel pump. When it ran right, it was really impressive, it topped out at a little over 42kts.
That was according to my Navionics app on my phone, that has been pretty accurate when I checked it before.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Update. Had some crap in the fuel tank (long story), had to pull up the deck plate. Yesterday afternoon I decided to cut two holes in the top of the tank to properly access and clean. Tank is now spotless and access holes are welded back shut, pressure tested, and coated with Bilgekote.

Tomorrow I'll be reinstalling/sealing the deck plate, and fixing all the crap I messed up pulling the deck access up.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Well @sjrobin you were right. 
Last week I decided this boat needs a different motor. Dropped it off this past Tues to have a Suzuki 250SS installed. Ended up replacing the steering system while it was there, due to some fitment issues with items from the Merc not adapting. Also the steering system was quite old. So, new helm, wheel, lines, and cylinder.
The 250SS is the same block as the 300 so maybe going to pick up a couple mph. I'd be just as happy to have it run the same speed and burn less gas (the Merc was crazy thirsty). 
I'll report back with opinions and some numbers after break-in on the Suzuki. I'm thinking I'll have the boat back early this coming week.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good decision. Hope the big Suzuki extends the range at least thirty percent.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Will hopefully start the break in tomorrow. Guy at the shop said it ran 48 with the wrong prop. Dropped down 2 pitch so it would hit the right rpm on top end. Didn't run it with the smaller prop though. Started it in the driveway this afternoon, idling it's quieter than my Diesel pickup.... That's a welcome change.

Will update once broken in and I have some numbers.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ran the boat Tues, 55 mi round trip, used less than 15 gal(1/8 tank), really surprising considering how much bog speed running I was having to do for the break in. Boat ran 42kts but was only getting to 5800. Spoke to the dealer and he said that once the motor reaches a certain hour threshold (50hrs) that the computer will let it rev up all the way (gives the rings time to seat). If it's still not hitting 6100 he said they'll look into a different wheel. Very happy so far.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Picked up a Lowrance HDS 12 Gen.3, will be flush mounting where I removed the small storage box from the console. Still deciding on what model VHF I am going to mount, any opinions are welcomed.

No real updates on the boat, work has gotten in the way of finishing the break in hrs. Hoping to remedy that around X-mas/New Years hopefully I'll be able to find some Bonita, big Jacks, or AJs.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

And I'll possibly be tagging along......


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> And I'll possibly be tagging along......


For sure. I'm headed to the mountains for Xmas but I'll get ahold of you when I get back home.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

GullsGoneWild said:


> View attachment 7158
> View attachment 7157


What happened to that fly reel? It's missing pieces?

Looks like a Lamson reel- my first decent saltwater reels were Lamson but after a big jack blew up the drag on on on my 10wt and as soon as I could afford it I moved to Tibor.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Good eye, Its a Lamson and it blew up on a big jack. I think the reel is still in service.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Can I get an update?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Can I get an update?


Boat is currently sitting at my other house, I need to get it moved to my new place, clean it, and get to work again. Few items that still need to be done...

I need to either rebuild the trailer or have a new one built.
Cosmetic stuff on the console.
Mount my HDS 12.
Come up with a good solution for fly rod storage.
Have new cushions made.
Buy a decent cover for it.

Hoping to fish this boat this summer for Tarpon, if not I'll be out there in the little skiff.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

New axle work started.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Had to get the boat off the trailer to work on the axles. I wasn't sure if it would fit in my boat slip. I thought I was gonna have to give her the ol whiskey throttle, but it fit. Just barely.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Made some more progress on the trailer. Decided it needed to be black while I was working on the axles. 

Still have one axle to install.

Too much thinner on the last run of paint caused some orange peel in a couple areas. Not decided yet on how I'm going to handle it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

perfect near shore boat. i would close the transom / bracket if possible.
nice!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

anytide said:


> perfect near shore boat. i would close the transom / bracket if possible.
> nice!


Thanks. I'm hoping/planning to. Transom is solid so I'm going to fish it this Tarpon season as is for sure and possibly next. 

Then I'm wanting to pour the transom with Arjay, and do an Armstrong bracket.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Mostly finished with my console work.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice!

My in-laws have an old classic 17 and a 261.

I need to convince them to let me do some resto work on that 17...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Nice!
> 
> My in-laws have an old classic 17 and a 261.
> 
> I need to convince them to let me do some resto work on that 17...


You need to find a way to buy the 261, that's one awesome hull.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> You need to find a way to buy the 261, that's one awesome hull.


Yeah...its a tank w/ a pair of 200HP Yamaha 2 strokes...we're trying to find a day to go out for red snapper soon...


----------

